# Wanted: Racycle Pacemaker Project or Something Fun Pre-1900



## gtdohn (Sep 30, 2018)

Looking for a Racycle Pacemaker project. Anything from 1900 to 1912 or so. Must be original and complete, but needing to be restored. Hoping for the Pacemaker model, but would consider a roadster or rideabout, as long as they are original and complete. Also, must be a man's bicycle.
Let me know what you have. I need a fun project. I'm open to others as well. Pierce cushion frame, older bikes as well 1891-1900.
Thank you.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 2, 2018)

gtdohn said:


> Looking for a Racycle Pacemaker project. Anything from 1900 to 1912 or so. Must be original and complete, but needing to be restored. Only looking for the Pacemaker model please.
> Let me know what you have. I need a fun project. I'm open to others as well. Pierce cushion frame, older bikes as well 1891-1900.
> Thank you.




Hey,,Check Out Mine,,Tell Me What You Want from It and Send Me an Offer!!
PM Me!!


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 2, 2018)

Key words "original" and "complete"......Thank you.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 5, 2018)

Still looking ...........


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 7, 2018)

bump.........


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 9, 2018)

bump...........


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 11, 2018)

still looking please.........


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 13, 2018)

bump......


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 15, 2018)

bump.....


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 18, 2018)

still searching.............


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 23, 2018)

bump............


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 27, 2018)

still looking..............


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 30, 2018)

bump.....


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 1, 2018)

Check the bikeforums, is one Racycle 0there,  in the what is worth, appraisals.
Not sure if it is your model.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 2, 2018)

Can't seem to find it.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 5, 2018)

still looking..........


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 5, 2018)

https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage-bicycles-whats-worth-appraisals/1159197-racycle.html


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 8, 2018)

still on the hunt..........


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 10, 2018)

bump..........


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 13, 2018)

anybody............


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 17, 2018)

Surely someone out there has something to offer.............


----------



## BatWaves (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a 1910 Racycle Roadster/#154 Kelly Bars, Musselman Armless Coaster, Original saddle w/Racycle stamp. If you’re still looking


----------



## Wcben (Jul 29, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> I have a 1910 Racycle Roadster/#154 Kelly Bars, Musselman Armless Coaster, Original saddle w/Racycle stamp. If you’re still looking




Could you by chance get a good quality image of the seat stamps?


----------



## BatWaves (Jul 29, 2019)

Wcben said:


> Could you by chance get a good quality image of the seat stamps?




Yes, I will when I get home. 
**Correction**
Saddle is original to the bicycle, but it is a 
Persons Maximus 
(Stamps are visible, but top of saddle is hard to read.)


----------



## BatWaves (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry for the misrepresentation. There’s no stamp on the saddle saying Racycle. Text error


----------



## Wcben (Jul 31, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> Sorry for the misrepresentation. There’s no stamp on the saddle saying Racycle. Text error



No problem, thanks for trying!


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 6, 2020)

Wcben said:


> Could you by chance get a good quality image of the seat stamps


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm sure I can get more detailed pics, but here are a couple for now. Both the side stamp and seat top script.


----------

